# Sigining In



## yenrod (12 May 2008)

Why do I have problems...

- ie if im quoting someone, though not signed in or signing in new !


----------



## domtyler (12 May 2008)

Probably best to turn this into a poll eh?


----------



## Arch (12 May 2008)

I don't have any trouble myself, but don't know which option to pick

Mind you, I sign in and pretty much stay that way, since I'm looking at the forum most of the time. If I kept getting timed out, maybe I'd have problems, just from having to sign in more often anyway?


----------



## Shaun (12 May 2008)

yenrod said:


> Why do I have problems...
> 
> - ie if im quoting someone, though not signed in or signing in new !



Lee,

You may have a faulty cookie file.

Try clearing your cookies (click here), then log back in and see if it cures the problem? 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## domtyler (12 May 2008)

Admin said:


> Lee,
> 
> You may have a faulty cookie file.
> 
> ...



If that doesn't work, reboot your PC. If you are still getting the same problem reformat your hard disk drive and reinstall the OS.


----------

